# I present to you the mysterious Fae! ;D



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

Note: This fursona is a like a snow leopard version of me, meaning everything about us is the same except for being abandoned. Just for those who are curious. ;3
 *Name:* Fae Stormpaw
*Age:* 19
*Sex:* Female
*Species:* Snow Leopard
*Height:* 5' 8"
*Weight:* 122 lbs

*Appearance:*

- *Hair and fur:* Her hair is a dark indigo with a brownish tint, and it comes down to her shoulders. Her fur: light gray fur with darker gray and black leopard markings. She has a pale cream belly and chin, and has cheetah-like tearstreak marks on her face. Her tail is very fluffy.
- *Markings:* Leopard-like markings along elbows, knees, tail, shoulders, and back
- *Eye color:* Left is green, right is blue.
- *Other features:* Spotted ears with cream color on inside, as well as a dark brown leather collar 'round her neck.
*Behavior and Personality:* Shy and uncomfortable talking with strangers, Fae often keeps to herself and finds it hard to trust people, but once you get to know her she's kind and carefree. Open-mined and loyal, she can be ditsy and aloof when her mind is distracted.

*Skills:* She's got a knack for puzzles and thinking things through, as well as some artistic ability.
*Weaknesses:* Caffeine :9 

*Likes:* Reading, drawing, jewelery, antiques, nature, astronomy, seashells, the beach, friends, fireflies
*Dislikes:* spiders, mosquitoes, things that sting, stereotyping, racists, sexists, perverts, narrow-mindedness 
*Fears:* spiders, the dark, never falling in love, heights, riding in cars

*History:* When Fae was born, her mother rejected her and abandoned her, where Sebastian, a young tabby, found her and took her into his arms. They took care of each other and lived together, soon growing up to become best friends, until he got in a car accident and suffered amnesia, which he got from a sharp blow to the head when he collided with a passing car. Fae endured a large shard of glass that was flew into her side. After a lot of blood loss and surgery, she survived with a long scar across her side and belly, and other minor cuts. What hit her hardest though was Sebastian, who's amnesia had stolen the memory of Fae from him, leaving her devastated. From then on, she became too afraid to get close to anyone.

---

*Clothing/Personal Style:* She usually wears simple dresses or a skirt with a tank top along with a handful of rings and bracelets.
*Picture:* (being worked on)

*Goal:* To overcome her fear of losing loved ones
*Profession:* Artist
*Personal quote:* "They always say time changes things, but you actually have to change them yourself."
*Theme song:* Walking on Clouds - by DJ Tiesto
*Birthdate:* September 25th
*Star sign:* Libra

*Favorite food:* Spaghetti
*Favorite drink:* Cranberry Raspberry Juice
*Favorite location:* At home, where she feels safest
*Favorite weather:* Thunderstorms
*Favorite color:* Indigo

*Least liked food:* Meat, since she's a vegetarian 
*Least liked drink:* Anything alcoholic
*Least liked location:* Outside in the dark
*Least liked weather:* Hot and humid

*Favorite person:* Sebastian
*Least liked person:* Fae doesn't have one
*Friends:* None yet
*Relations:* None yet
*Enemies:* None yet
*Significant other:* Again, none yet :6
*Orientation:* Bisexual

Congratulations to whoever actually read all this! ​


----------



## Mattos (Jul 15, 2008)

Neko said:


> *Behavior and Personality:* Shy and uncomfortable talking with strangers, Fae often keeps to herself and finds it hard to trust people, but once you get to know her she's kind and carefree. Open-mined and loyal, she can be ditsy and aloof when her mind is distracted.



Heh.
I think I'm not the only one at the world, at least.
My chara (and me) are just like this.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Awww... come here.
*hugs*


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

NEKO... Are you... The Neko from Washington?


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Awww... come here.
> *hugs*


*hugs back*

Thanks for the hug. ^^-


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

Shadowwolf said:


> NEKO... Are you... The Neko from Washington?


I've never even been to Washington. xD


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

Mattos said:


> Heh.
> I think I'm not the only one at the world, at least.
> My chara (and me) are just like this.


o:

Maybe our fursona's could get to know each other? Be friends...?


----------



## Mattos (Jul 15, 2008)

Neko said:


> o:
> 
> Maybe our fursona's could get to know each other? Be friends...?



I think we could try...
He have a rough story.
Not as rough as yours, but still...


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

Mattos said:


> I think we could try...
> He have a rough story.
> Not as rough as yours, but still...


I'd definitely like to hear it if you've got the time to PM me. x:


----------



## Mattos (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll try to do it...

But now i realy need to go...

Tomorrow, maybe. (Here is 20:40 and I have class at 07:00 tomorrow XD)


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

Mattos said:


> I'll try to do it...
> 
> But now i realy need to go...
> 
> Tomorrow, maybe. (Here is 20:40 and I have class at 07:00 tomorrow XD)


Haha, no problem. Tomorrow, then. Maybe. ^^


----------

